# River Run yesterday.....



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wish we had somewhere like that to ride.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah, i know what you mean. this was taken at the day, too many "adult beverages" later. I have to apologize for the language in here, our mouths tend to run off a bit when we had a few. All in all, it wasn't a bad day for a ride.....

Too bad mine isn't fixed YET, I wouldn't have been riding my wifes yellow 450 Honda....


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

i love river run....we have been going there way to much so we been changin it up a lil bit. that place is awesome during the summer tho


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i like river run too..


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

next time ya'll head down to river run give me a shout! 903-312-6238..I'm off monday thru friday


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I would have made a trip out their. Only like 10 miles down the road, and I have a year pass. Looks like plenty of fun, too bad you didn't have your brute out their.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Yeah, I would have made a trip out their. Only like 10 miles down the road, and I have a year pass. Looks like plenty of fun, too bad you didn't have your brute out their.


shoot me a pm with ur contact info....or call r txt me @ 903-245-2362......Tim


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like fun I wish it was summer here!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

3 more months and the snow might be gone.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to try that place out... isn't it in Jacksonville?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea it on the west side of jville on 79


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

cool... we go up to Shiloh Ridge in Alto sometimes with the Jeeps... some nice wheelin terrain up in that area!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Our river down here has a little more gator in it.(speed bumps) St. Johns from 520 Cocoa to rt. 50 b4 Orlando also didn't understand the yellow bike. backed out but didn't try again? whats that all about? mustbe a honda thing...:haha:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

how close is river run to mud creek me and a few of my buddies made a trip out ther last weekend and i was a blast except for the getting lost and running out of gas one nite. mud creek is bout 4 hours from the house.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

River run is on the other side of Jacksonville, Probably 20 or so miles from mud creek


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

boomer said:


> next time ya'll head down to river run give me a shout! 903-312-6238..I'm off monday thru friday



gonna be heading down there Wed next week. I have to go "test" my bike out......feel free to join us. Give me a call 903-245-2362....Tim


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

why dident u answer the question about backing the honda out :nutkick:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha, naw......didnt wanna tear that bike up, wife was already pissed that she had to work and I was out there riding. I could not come up with a big enough explination of how i tore her bike up. Afterall, we just got hers out of the shop.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Was the river flooded down there. Were you guys able to ride the whole park. I live in jacksonville and wanted to go this past weekend but could not get anyone to go.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> how close is river run to mud creek me and a few of my buddies made a trip out ther last weekend and i was a blast except for the getting lost and running out of gas one nite. mud creek is bout 4 hours from the house.


its actuallly not far from j'vill at all.....bout the same distance from 69 in the opposite direction you go to mud creek. VERY good park imo....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

jp6095 said:


> Was the river flooded down there. Were you guys able to ride the whole park. I live in jacksonville and wanted to go this past weekend but could not get anyone to go.


it wasnt too bad, especially up by rock mountail area. if u found the trail from the rv area out almost to the power lines it wasnt bad....but goin down to the rope swing, out to either of the cabins, or anywhere in the back 40.....FORGET IT!!!! There was plenty of area to ride in that 1500 acre park......we all had a good time, especially the kids


----------

